# McDonald's food "Monster Mud"?



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yay for the Dollar Menu!!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/25/artist-makes-life-size-mummy_n_1453124.html#s906047


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I knew there was a good use for pink slime

He made a pretty cool looking mummy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yummy mummy?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

One McMummy please


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Could I get an order of mummifries with that?


----------



## Juuno (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy cats, that's disgusting but that mcmummy looks awesome... (gross!! heehehe)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the form he used to mold the mummy, but I could have done it cheaper with mash potatoes.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You'd have to use hash browns!


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Really?
Why?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

McDonald's doesn't serve mashed potatos.


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

No wonder he's dead-- look at all that fast food he ate. You are what you eat, ya know.


----------

